# Riders DO look at the picture of driver!



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

The other day. I had this girl telling me, when she requested a ride and the pic of driver shows up. refused to ride with that guy. (based on the picture). She actually told me that she was a little spooked by the guy (which was a picture of an older guy) She told me, she canceled that ride. Then pinged a few min later expecting for someone else to show up. But the same guy showed up again. So she decided to wait a while before requesting again. After the wait, it was me that showed up and she took the ride from me. This ride was to Monterey Park from San Bernadino. Longer drive evidently. It just looks obviously, she wants to feel comfortable with who she rides with. (that's basing on the picture). 

The is a unique thing for me to see in riders. SADLY, I can see that riders do profile drivers who will be their potential driver. For that matter. I DID have that situation too. I got ride requests, then rider cancels, does that more than once or twice. I one time had the SAME rider cancel on me 4 TIMES! Yes 4 TIMES.. LOL.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, I wonder about the cancels. I admit I'm ugly. 

The only other thing I can think of is this; they request a car from Us and Lyft, and take the one with the shorter ETA, and cancel the other.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

My friend and her girlfriend got a creepy feeling from their Super driver as they got close to her house. She asked to get dropped off before her house and the driver got mad, insisting he drops them off at her house. That's when they opened the door and bolted, her shoe fell off and she hurt her toe running down the street. I highly doubt there was anything wrong, just 2 drunk girls alone late at night with a creepy looking Super driver. lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I figure some of them cancel when they get a look at my car...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Plastic surgery and dental reconstruction did wonders for me.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I hope you have that new car smell air freshener at least. lol


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

My picture is me smiling directly into the camera, with a huge gap in my teeth. 
I sent Uber an updated picture with my teeth Photoshopped, still no answer.

My rating only reflects on how I have to kiss ass and have my 2015 car ruined in order to compensate my looks.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

I've had successive cancelations by the same riders on a number of occasions. I thought that maybe it's the "problem" of being a POC in Orange County. But I can't prove it, so I just shut up and carry on I suppose.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> My picture is me smiling directly into the camera, with a huge gap in my teeth.
> I sent Uber an updated picture with my teeth Photoshopped, still no answer.
> 
> My rating only reflects on how I have to kiss ass and have my 2015 car ruined in order to compensate my looks.


LOL. Sorry. I too am killing my brand new car. But currently furiously applying to proper jobs. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> I've had successive cancelations by the same riders on a number of occasions. I thought that maybe it's the "problem" of being a POC in Orange County. But I can't prove it, so I just shut up and carry on I suppose.


No, it's because you were the closest driver. You got pinged, they canceled, they requested a ride again, you got pinged again since you were still closest. I think if they cancel then request again, it should go to another driver. Some douchbag canceled on my twice in 5 minutes tonight.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes I have had women tell me they cancelled do to driver's picture. Obviously if they are telling me this I don't have to wonder why someone cancelled me. It's obviously not my picture.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I get cancellations from non-surge pings with <3 min ETA. Sometimes I take it personally, sometimes I don't. My car is a Honda Civic with no picture. I can assume they'll think I'm driving an older model Civic made before 06 which is why they are cancelling due to lack of appeal.

I think my looks and ratings have (almost) nothing to do with it. I look just like everybody else. My rating displays as 4.7. Nothing wrong with that.



tripAces said:


> Yes I have had women tell me they cancelled do to driver's picture. Obviously if they are telling me this I don't have to wonder why someone cancelled me. It's obviously not my picture.


Or it could be that they're looking for women drivers. This is not uncommon, even when they are searching for potential roommates. Regardless of the gender, females will ALWAYS be more on demand than males. That's the way it is.



TheWhiteTiger said:


> I've had successive cancelations by the same riders on a number of occasions. I thought that maybe it's the "problem" of being a POC in Orange County. But I can't prove it, so I just shut up and carry on I suppose.


Ohhh man, a black male near the Culver area had cancelled on me about 3-4 times. I finally get another ping just a few distance away from him coincidentally and while waiting for my rider, the guy who cancelled on me multiple times gets on a subcompact sedan with a white male driver. Yep, the discrimination is real.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've had requests and cancels from two chicks multiple times from the same area, Pamela and Liz.

I tend to believe it's from another Goober driver trying to protect *her* "turf". lol


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I've had requests and cancels from two chicks multiple times from the same area, Pamela and Liz.
> 
> I tend to believe it's from another Goober driver trying to protect *her* "turf". lol


A Goober driver.. LOL


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Ohhh man, a black male near the Culver area had cancelled on me about 3-4 times. I finally get another ping just a few distance away from him coincidentally and while waiting for my rider, the guy who cancelled on me multiple times gets on a subcompact sedan with a white male driver. Yep, the discrimination is real.


You can see pictures of riders?


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

I had a lady tell me she canceled her last request because the driver looked like Osama Bin Laden. Not accounting for the possibility that Osama could still be alive and driving uberx in Connecticut, I do wonder how someone could think it's ok to be so casually racist with a stranger.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FBM said:


> The other day. I had this girl telling me, when she requested a ride and the pic of driver shows up. refused to ride with that guy. (based on the picture). She actually told me that she was a little spooked by the guy (which was a picture of an older guy) She told me, she canceled that ride. Then pinged a few min later expecting for someone else to show up. But the same guy showed up again. So she decided to wait a while before requesting again. After the wait, it was me that showed up and she took the ride from me. This ride was to Monterey Park from San Bernadino. Longer drive evidently. It just looks obviously, she wants to feel comfortable with who she rides with. (that's basing on the picture).
> 
> The is a unique thing for me to see in riders. SADLY, I can see that riders do profile drivers who will be their potential driver. For that matter. I DID have that situation too. I got ride requests, then rider cancels, does that more than once or twice. I one time had the SAME rider cancel on me 4 TIMES! Yes 4 TIMES.. LOL.


yes
discrimination is everywhere
pax will cancel based on how you look, if you're male or female,and if you're black or white......................................................................................


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> I had a lady tell me she canceled her last request because the driver looked like Osama Bin Laden. Not accounting for the possibility that Osama could still be alive and driving uberx in Connecticut, I do wonder how someone could think it's ok to be so casually racist with a stranger.


More common than you think. Last night I dropped off a white female @ her condo. While driving through her neighborhood she said, "My neighborhood looks a little rough but it's safe, only Asians live here."


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> I had a lady tell me she canceled her last request because the driver looked like Osama Bin Laden. Not accounting for the possibility that Osama could still be alive and driving uberx in Connecticut, I do wonder how someone could think it's ok to be so casually racist with a stranger.


What's racist about that? Is there a race now called "bin Laden"?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Plastic surgery and dental reconstruction did wonders for me.


What a doge!


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> I had a lady tell me she canceled her last request because the driver looked like Osama Bin Laden. Not accounting for the possibility that Osama could still be alive and driving uberx in Connecticut, I do wonder how someone could think it's ok to be so casually racist with a stranger.


I have had multiple PAX tell me they like Uber because it doesn't smell like Curry in the Uber cars, unlike Taxis. I was like "I've never taken a Taxi that smelled like Curry."


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Not quite the same topic, but last week I picked someone up at 1:00. Their pin was kinda inside a building which had two bars perpendicular to each other and I had to guess which she was at. My guess was wrong so I picked her drunk ass up from the right one. I'm a little tired and like a dumbass, asked her a question about the wrong bar. She reminded me that she was at the other bar and I apologized, but it was too late. She went on a paranoia trip and then began calling friends and making them talk to her for the whole ride home...which was 30 minutes. Ugggg, sorry I spaced out but dayum...they do screen us.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> More common than you think. Last night I dropped off a white female @ her condo. While driving through her neighborhood she said, "My neighborhood looks a little rough but it's safe, only Asians live here."


Ever been to a dangerous Asian neighborhood in the states? Me neither.

Reality can really stink at times, can't it? But the race card never gets old, either.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Come on guys, didn't you watch the training films?










Riders prefer when you are stunning gorgeous, it's part of the five star experience.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Riders prefer when you are stunning gorgeous, it's part of the five star experience.


If you don't want to be judged on your looks, get a job as an Amazon packer. Pays $15 per hour.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Do they really worry about whether he is good looking or not? I'm not sure. 

So, today, I got another cancellation. But it was not a situation of being pinged and canceled more than once though.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

HiFareLoRate said:


> My picture is me smiling directly into the camera, with a huge gap in my teeth.
> I sent Uber an updated picture with my teeth Photoshopped, still no answer.
> 
> My rating only reflects on how I have to kiss ass and have my 2015 car ruined in order to compensate my looks.


You are Jim Carrey?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

As in the movie Bruce Almighty? Yes I am.

I kiss ass and enjoy getting my ass kicked.


----------

